# Water Smells



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had the Outback for a little over a year now and to date - I have not cleaned the water holding tank with the bleach solution. The reason - we rarely fill the holding tank. We have the OB on a permanent site with water hookup. So we have the water connected all the time when it is parked at this campground. The only time we put water in the holding tank is when we take the OB to a different campground. The tank is always drained on the way back home. 
However this weekend we were at the campground (where the OB sits 95% of the time) and the water smelled awful. We are hooked up to a water outlet so we are not running the water pump to get water from the tank. It is from the water hook-up. I assumed that since we were not using the holding tank - that the bleach cleaning would not be necessary, but by the stench of our water - I must be wrong. I also assumed that even if the holding tank was dirty and needed cleaned - that the water from the water hookup would be fine. I guess I am wrong again. Anyone else experience this and know if a good bleach solution cleaning would fix this issue or might there be something else going on?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

It's probably from the water heater. We only use city water and never use our fresh water tank. Since we drain the water heater now at the end of every tirp, we no longer have they nasty smell upon set up each trip. Do a test by only turning on the cold water lines and see if you smell anything. Then do the same with the hot water line. If you have the smell only on the hot side, it's probably the hot water tank. pcm


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Is your permanent site on city water or a large well? Did you try the water anywhere else at the cg? James


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

The water was fine every other time that we have been out there so I assume it is just with our lines? I will have to check the water heater, but am open to other suggestions until I get out there again.
Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have had a foul smell when running hot water on occasion, as well. I have attributed it to the the certain type of water going bad, then sitting in the water heater for weeks and something starts "growing" in there. I sanitized the system both times I noticed it. (Other times, no smell at all when the water sat for weeks, so not all water goes bad fast. Some here report never draining their tanks - always keeping some water in them - with no problems at all.)

But lately, I have been draining the water heater and the water lines if the trailer (and the water) will be sitting for more than a week or so. They're easy to drain - just pull the drain plug on the heater and remove the caps from the low-point drain lines.

However, when filling the tank for a dry-camping week (no water hookups), be sure to start up your pump and fill the lines and the water heater, or your 50 gallon fresh tank will only yield about 43 gallons, once you get to your campsite and start your pump. While you're waiting for the tank to fill and water to come out, you'll be thinking









Mike


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> We have had a foul smell when running hot water on occasion, as well. I have attributed it to the the certain type of water going bad, then sitting in the water heater for weeks and something starts "growing" in there. I sanitized the system both times I noticed it. (Other times, no smell at all when the water sat for weeks, so not all water goes bad fast. Some here report never draining their tanks - always keeping some water in them - with no problems at all.)
> 
> But lately, I have been draining the water heater and the water lines if the trailer (and the water) will be sitting for more than a week or so. They're easy to drain - just pull the drain plug on the heater and remove the caps from the low-point drain lines.
> 
> ...


Good point Mike. I found out about the 43 gallon deal the hard way and now always do as you suggested.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't been out to the camper yet, but my wife tells me that the smell occurs when running just cold water also. If I put bleach in the city hookup opening and let is sit for a while before rinsing it out - will that fix my problem?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I suppose it's possible to have some nastyness growing inside your water hose. Couldn't hurt to get some bleach in there too since most of us never clean it.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

jdpm said:


> It's probably from the water heater. We only use city water and never use our fresh water tank. Since we drain the water heater now at the end of every tirp, we no longer have they nasty smell upon set up each trip. Do a test by only turning on the cold water lines and see if you smell anything. Then do the same with the hot water line. If you have the smell only on the hot side, it's probably the hot water tank. pcm


OK - So I finally made it out to the OB and it is the water heater for sure. I started by draining the fresh tank - very little in there as I mentioned early, we have city water hookup. I then removed the caps under the water heater and turned on the water from the hookup. The water running out of there smelled awful. I then went inside and did some checking and it seems that the cold water smells fine, but the hot water smells bad. So - I have drained the water heater, but how do I go about cleaning it?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

simpson said:


> It's probably from the water heater. We only use city water and never use our fresh water tank. Since we drain the water heater now at the end of every tirp, we no longer have they nasty smell upon set up each trip. Do a test by only turning on the cold water lines and see if you smell anything. Then do the same with the hot water line. If you have the smell only on the hot side, it's probably the hot water tank. pcm


OK - So I finally made it out to the OB and it is the water heater for sure. I started by draining the fresh tank - very little in there as I mentioned early, we have city water hookup. I then removed the caps under the water heater and turned on the water from the hookup. The water running out of there smelled awful. I then went inside and did some checking and it seems that the cold water smells fine, but the hot water smells bad. So - I have drained the water heater, but how do I go about cleaning it?
[/quote]

I'd fill and drain a few times to flush. Then put in some bleach water and fill it up. Let it sit for a day, drain and rinse everything thoroughly. Sanitize all of the lines too just so the bugs don't hide in one of those and then migrate back to the water heater. Finally, if you have a WH with an annode rod, change that too.


----------

